# Benchmark



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

I know that benchmarks don't mean much but my S3 has always been the fastest device on the results [email protected] around 6000. Today I'm just over 3000, i flashed the latest rpm zip to match the modem today but i can't imagine that has anything to do with it.








Any thoughts?
tappity tap tapped on my SGS3


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Reboot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Reboot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Tried it a few times, no luck.....but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Delete the app and don't worry about benchmarks as they don't show how the phone functions on a day to day basis doing basic tasks.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

If its smooth and has good battery life, don't worry about it


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Get really drunk and it'll make the 3 look like a 9 and you'll forget all about it.


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

I know it's a useless number, just wonder why it suddenly changed....

tappity tap tapped on my SGS3


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Can you still hack it with an sqlite db hack? If not may be able to.do it with GameCIH. Put that biznitch over 9000!

Regarding your real issue there is lots of potential reasons... is you CPU hotplugged or otherwise limited?

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw with 4.2 gapps


----------

